

Food Demand Survey – January 2015 - rahimnathwani
http://jaysonlusk.com/blog/2015/1/15/food-demand-survey-foods-january-2015

======
rahimnathwani
"A large majority (82%) support mandatory labels on GMOs, but curiously about
the same amount (80%) also support mandatory labels on foods containing DNA."

